# Worldmark. Anaheim



## htusa2002 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am thinking to go to Anaheim, but want to know about this resort. Is it nice? We have a 3 year old and wonder if the kiddie pool is boring. Also is the furniture good?

I here it is close to bus line, highway, is there a lot of noise?

Any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

It is the newest TS in Anaheim and it's nice.  It is right next to the Disneyland  Toy Story parking lot, and you can simply walk over and take the free shuttle to Disneyland.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 21, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It is right next to the Disneyland Toy Story parking lot, ...


I think this comment refers to Worldmark/Wyndham Dolphin Cove not the Worldmark/Wyndham Anaheim property?

Edited to add: Aligning maps of Disneyland Parking and Worldmark Anaheim Resort Info, I'd say this timeshare is closer to Disney's Pumbaa lot.

Edited again to add: OP, the Anaheim Resort Transportation Route 8 will pick you up right at the resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh - OK - I have stayed at Dolphin's Cove and like it, but it's not new.  It is a nicely maintained,  re-purposed condo or Apt. complex.  It's not fancy, but it's clean and spacious and we like it.

Typical living room:






Kitchen:






Pool - Not really geared for a 3 year old:






Grounds:






It is one long block from the Toy Story Parking lot - we walk and ride the free shuttle.  Probably about 1/4 mile?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 21, 2013)

Right -- all those photos are from Dolphin's Cove.  The Worldmark/Wyndham Anaheim is a far newer property and purpose-built as vacation club rather than converted residential apartments.  It is a highrise structure with modern decor.  We like it "well enough" but tend to prefer D'Cove for our visits.

The Anaheim resort has a kiddie pool -- but not having any children to report their experiences ... I can't say anything about it.  I've used the Anaheim roof-top hot tubs but not the larger pool complex in the ground level courtyard.  Someday, maybe?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

I just caught this - I thought you were saying that the OP was talking about Dolphin's Cove - but you were referring to the parking lot (I think):  





> I think this comment refers to Worldmark/Wyndham Dolphin Cove not the Worldmark/Wyndham Anaheim property?



The Worldmark Anaheim (not Dolphin's cove) is actually adjacent to the Toy Story Parking lot.  We noticed that while waiting for the shuttle and watching people walk across the parking lot from the timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

Let me try one more time - in looking at the map - I'm wrong - the property I thought was the World Mark is not.  Sorry!    However, I was on the shuttle with someone who walked over from the Worldmark, so I guess it's doable.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 25, 2013)

The kiddie pool is shallow but there are no water features (sprays or fountains). The main pool is nice size, and is about 3 1/2 - 4 feet deep. There are some nice hot tubs around the main pool and on the rooftop. 

You can see I-5 from WM Anaheim, but when you close the sliding glass door, you do not hear it. I have stayed here 3 - 4 times, and we have not had any noise issues.

I like this resort a lot. Our last visit was in October. The resort is only a few years old, and was purpose built as a timeshare. The furniture looks nice and is comfortable. The resort is within easy walking distance (1 - 2 blocks from) of PF Changs, California Pizza Kitchen, Johnny Rockets, McCormick & Schmicks, Cheesecake Factory Bubba Gumps, and more. It is a great location.

PS - you do not need a parking pass. Just skip that desk and walk up to your room.


----------



## ailin (Feb 26, 2013)

We stayed there a few months ago and enjoyed it.  We walked to the parks, it probably took about 20 minutes.  We thought about parking and taking the shuttle, or the bus (stops right outside the resort), but we had a double stroller for our 4 and 1 year old, it didn't seem worth the hassle to take all our stuff out and fold it up.

We had a room facing the pool and could see the fireworks every night.    The room was comfortable, though some of the furniture was a little beat up (the wood veneer was totally gone from one edge of the small dining table).  We didn't hear any noise.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 27, 2013)

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/aa/


----------

